# LOOKING FOR MEETUPS



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 25, 2018)

This is Steve from Allinonewinepump- 

Me and the wife would like to do a tour around the US, stopping off at wine conventions and hopefully local wine clubs along the way. If anyone know of any wine conferences (upcoming) or local meetings or gatherings. Please post on this thread or PM me directly. We are really looking forward to be putting a trip together and meeting new founded friends!


This could be as early as this fall – 2018 or the entire year of 2019


Thanks again

Steve and Barb


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 25, 2018)

You've got me, @mainshipfred , and a whole bunch of wineries here in Northern VA.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 25, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> You've got me, @mainshipfred , and a whole bunch of wineries here in Northern VA.




Would like to , any particular time of the year ? Looking to Vist local wine clubs as we enjoy the company more so than just the wineries


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 25, 2018)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Would like to , any particular time of the year ? Looking to Vist local wine clubs as we enjoy the company more so than just the wineries



It's always good, but things seem to slow down in winter, so they aren't so busy. Much easier to have a nice conversation and/or pick the brain of the winemaker if they are around.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 25, 2018)

the Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters has therir wine classic competition on Jan 25-26. 2019. competition is closed to public unless you want to judge. best bet is the wine classic award dinner on the 26th . let me know your intent.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 25, 2018)

If you plan on stopping in the DC, Baltimore, Philly area you will have several of us who you wouldn't have to twist our arms too hard for an impromtu get together.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 25, 2018)

salcoco said:


> the Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters has therir wine classic competition on Jan 25-26. 2019. competition is closed to public unless you want to judge. best bet is the wine classic award dinner on the 26th . let me know your intent.



We like visiting other wine clubs and meeting new people. We would also like to entrain the thought of being a vendor and some of the wine events - But I have no idea which ones they are or how to find them ?


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 25, 2018)

One of these might interest you. I'm sure there are many more.

http://www.washingtonwinemakers.org/index.html
http://www.awspghwineconference.org/


----------

